# Using Router inlay kits



## gsteff (May 11, 2008)

I have used the the 1 3/16 " two piece brass guide busing kit on my old Craftsman router but finally bought a new Bosch fixed/plunge unit (finally, finally after ca. 25 yrs). How does the Bosch Inlay kit conpare and just how does one us it. Note, I just found this sight but have not looked it over yet--the answer may be here some place already.


----------

